# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Një ushtrim për detyrë në C++

## Dj-Fabio

===========
Assignment # 1
===========

Write a program which behaves as follows:

Say I've these numbers;

45.545
5.4454

I'll print the numbers. The new outputs are:
45.545
5.445

Requirements:
1-Use void function to print out the output (e. g myChange)
2-Within the void function (e. g myChange), do the values transformation from any decimals to THREE decimal points.

----------


## Dj-Fabio

C++ ...




..e hapa kete teme kshu pa as nje hyrje..
Isha ne klase dhe kete ushtrimin e kisha detyre..keshtu me duhej ta
merja ne USB, por meqe USB e kisha harruar ate dite, zgjidhja e pare qe
me erdhi ne mendje ishte ta postoja ketu pasi edhe forumin e kisha
hapur.. tani pres ta zgjidh ushtrimin po vete ..
Sidoqofte nuk do e mbyll me kaq kete teme por do te vazhdoj me ushtrime
te ndryshme nga C++, ne fillim uhtrime te thjeshta dhe me pas duke
avancuar INSHALLAH ..
cdo keshille nga ata qe kane me pervoje ne kete fushe eshte e mirepritur ..

----------

